

Ask HN: OpenLoopz: location-aware task management - advice needed - pdrummond

After years of on-and-off development, filled with endless setbacks and failure after failure, I have finally launched the new version of OpenLoopz for Android!<p>http://www.openloopz.com<p>I would appreciate it if the HN community could give me some feedback on the app and a little advice on what to do next!<p>The first version of OpenLoopz was conceptualised way back in 2008 when I purchased my first Android device (the lovable G1) at around the same time I was reading Getting Things Done by David Allen.  OpenLoopz was born.  While the initial release received a decent amount of interest (14K+ downloads overall) and maintained a 4.5 rating on the Android Market, the project was always a learning experience for me and it showed in the quality of the final app.  I received a great deal of positive feedback for the underlying concept, but understandably, the majority of users would not consider committing to OpenLoopz fully without support for some kind of server-side sync feature.<p>I always envisaged expanding OpenLoopz into a full service complete with a web-app, sync and support for other mobile platforms such as iOS, but in the early days it was always a bit of a pipe-dream to be honest.  I had to maintain a full-time job and for a good while I was only able to work on OpenLoopz now and then when I had some free time.<p>At one point around a year ago, I decided it was time to get serious. My brother became involved and we half-heartedly went down the investment path for a while without any success.  Despite setback after setback I decided to commit to the project and took several months out from my day job to work full-time on OpenLoopz, living on my savings.  Unfortunately, it all ended in disaster (http://goo.gl/LIlhe), but it was a great learning experience and I have come back much stronger this year (and hopefully a little wiser!).<p>Now that the Android app is finally released, I am looking for advice on ways to generate funds so I can potentially work full-time on development of the web-app/sync feature.  As crowdfunding seem to be all the rage at the moment I have been researching the various services.  Unfortunately, I cannot use KickStarter as I live outside the US (I am based in County Durham in the UK).  Out of the alternatives that support the UK, Indiegogo looks like the best to me so I am in the process of putting together a campaign on there - I figure it’s worth a try!  I would be very interested to hear from others regarding any experiences using alternative crowdfunding services and/or advice regarding other approaches to generating funds.<p>I am looking forward to any advice I can get from the HN community whether it’s constructive criticism/feedback regarding the app or advice on crowdfunding (or both!).<p>Thank you,
Paul Drummond
======
duiker101
The app and the website both look beautiful. good job on that. Unfortunately i
am not a huge fan of todo lists. but i wish you really good luck. the project
looks really promising but i do not know how much potential it might have.

------
youngdev
Nice website design and idea. I will checkout the app on my phone later and
provide more feedback. Are you integrating with any calendars?

~~~
pdrummond
Thank you for your interest and feedback. Yes, it's not on the short list at
the moment but I am definitely planning to add integration with Google
Calendar and other calendars in a future release.

